# Cold solution ?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Last winter i was bringning my Ebike in my appartment = no problem.
Here we have some minus 30.
I had to move and inside bike is just not possible.
Is it possible to store my Ebike outside in the shed(not heated), bring in my battery
and ride trouble free?
I guess my fear is that bringning the battery from inside to outside there 
might be some condensation and some problem/issue.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Should have moved somewhere where it doesn’t get to -30 degrees.


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

I did this all last winter here in Alaska and it worked just fine. One of my e-fat bikes has the external battery (not in downtube) and it also really seemed to help to have one of the neoprene insulating sleeves.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

33red said:


> Last winter i was bringning my Ebike in my appartment = no problem.
> Here we have some minus 30.
> I had to move and inside bike is just not possible.
> Is it possible to store my Ebike outside in the shed(not heated), bring in my battery
> ...


You're not going to have condensation bringing a room-temperature battery to the cold outside, but you might when you bring the cold battery back into the warm inside.

I would try an electronic dry box for your incoming cold battery to sit-in until it equilibrates to room temperature, to reduce the moisture in the warm air it's exposed-to while it's still cold.

I would think that you would have a bigger issue keeping the battery warm when you're outside, as cold significantly impacts your battery output. The neoprene sleeve CucMan mentioned sounds like a great idea.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I have read that being _working_ if when outside the battery is assisting my energy those kind of batteries generate some heat. I guess it will not be that cold if i stop home, bring it in. Maybe waiting 3 Hrs to be sure it is room temperature than it would be safe to plug to recharge? On the coldest days i have the habit to wait until it is about minus 18 to go for a ride. I read suspensions do not like the minus 30. On my previous acoustik fat it was all alu(including the fork) so i was out at 7am even if minus 30.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

It’s true that a battery will generate heat while it is being discharged (and charged, for that matter), but the consideration that is primarily given for the mainstream application of these batteries are that of heat dissipation (mostly because batteries can fail catastrophically with extreme overheating, or just degrade prematurely with less-extreme overheating). This is to say that batteries are by-default equipped with the equivalent of T-shirt and shorts from the factory. An athlete certainly can keep him/herself appropriately warmed-up with activity in cool conditions… but there is probably a point where they might need a jacket.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Theres also a warning about recharging a cold lithium battery. Usual deal id to throw battery/equipment in A bag and let it equalize to warm temp slower. I personally dont have that problem, except when i got to play in snow


----------

